# Time to break out the pointy sticks.



## Kirkhill (18 Jun 2017)

Well, maybe not today.... but what if tomorrow?



> The Army Can Now Stop Enemy Tanks In Their Tracks Without Firing A Shot
> 
> By JARED KELLER  on June 8, 2017 T&P ON FACEBOOK
> 
> ...



http://taskandpurpose.com/army-electronic-warfare-system-kit/


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2017)

"A simulated tank assault at the Army National Training Center"?.  Is it not quite easy to do just that, with or without EW?  I mean, simply pulling the plug on the computers or servers would stop a simulated tank assault.  Just as in the old days, a coffee break would stop a simulated battle on the Sand Table.

 [


----------



## McG (18 Jun 2017)

"Simulation" is not a synonym for virtual reality.  A simulation is just something that models reality without being the real thing.  A real-world live fire platoon attack against an empty target position is a simulation.  A brigade level WES exercise is a simulation.  If a battalion of tanks is following a trace and is actually stopped by an EW/cyber strike, then that would be a "simulated tank assault" getting disabled.

Given that the article did not specify the type of simulation, I would not so quickly dismiss the results.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2017)

The original source article suggests (but only slightly more) real tanks on the ground ...


> Army trainers successfully used cyber weapons and electronic warfare (EW) technology to thwart a simulated tank assault at a training exercise conducted at the Army National Training Center at Fort Irwin, Calif. The exercise reinforced the need for the EW and cyber protection technology that is under development by entities such as the Army Rapid Capabilities Office (RCO) and U.S. Cyber Command.
> 
> “These tanks had to stop, dismount, get out of their protection, reduce their mobility,” said Capt. George Puryear, an Irregular Operations Officer at Fort Irwin. As a result, they were easily defeated.
> 
> The cyber weapon used in the exercise specifically targeted the radio and wireless communication systems of the tankers. Cyber warfare can include both jamming of communication signals and hacker infiltration into networks, which they can then either disable or manipulate to relay false information to commanders from within their own networks. This capability was also demonstrated in the exercise at Fort Irwin, according to an Army official ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jun 2017)

Puts me in mind of the new vehicle demobilizer that has recently become available to law enforcement to shut down suspect's vehicles in high speed pursuits.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2017)

The Pentagon Info-machine has a bit more detail about the capability ...


> *Invisible War: ‘Dagger’ brigade’s electronic warfare Soldiers prove concept at NTC*
> Story by Sgt. Michael Roach
> 19th Public Affairs Detachment
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Jun 2017)

I guess we don't have to worry about the pointy sticks just yet.

If we can't play the American game then they will let us play our game........Even if that means ceding the field to the enemy?  So sporting.

http://www.c4isrnet.com/articles/us-may-forgo-using-ew-capabilities-if-coalition-tech-isnt-compatible



> US may forgo using EW capabilities if coalition tech isn't compatible
> 
> By: Mark Pomerleau, June 23, 2017
> 
> ...


----------

